# Do you think Raoul Moat was tazered ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you think he was tazered which in turn triggered the gun shot / suicide ?

I'm begining to wonder with the police being a bit coy over the situation.


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

I think there is more to it than the filth is lettin on, and they actually done him with 2 tasers .

I've just been airing my opinion on the whole fing on Facebook, slating his ex bird and blaming her for fcuking his head up while he was inside.

Then I receive a pm from a friend telling me that his ex is another friends neice, how **** do I feel now ?


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Well probably never know .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tazer wouldn't harm the alpha male. So if tis true then mr moat is clearly beta.


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

I ain't got an odd pool of m8's I known the guy through work and worked along side him for years


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Who cares, as long as the nutter is dead.

Now we just have to find his stash of roids.


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

\ said:


> Who cares, as long as the nutter is dead.
> 
> Now we just have to find his stash of roids.


Pmsl


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

shut up dez


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

i've got a 750,000 volt tazer my brother was laughing at me when he had a few pints described it as nipping him lol when i kept zapping him


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Police (should) know better than to Tazer an armed person, the spasm can cause the fingers to curl and pull the trigger, it's well documented......you can't expect to shoot a copper and think you're not gonna get it, they have their own set of rules....


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

i dont understand people sticking up for him, ive been in love and got dumped and i didnt go shoot her and her new bf and kill him, and shoot a copper, guy was an idiot, think how much he just cost the taxpayers aswel coming out of your pocket, i wouldnt have wanted him to die i dont wish that on anyone but seriously why are people saying "oh she ****ed his head up"

stuff like that happens everyday you dont see every guy going out shooting people

the fact he also had a daughter, he should of been thinking of her


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

LOL they ****in shot the dick! and he deserved it imo! fair play to the ob


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Cops here have got propper itchy trigger fingers because they never get to shoot anything.

If we armed bobbies and traffic cops, for the first year or so, they'd be gunning people down for doing 33 in a 30 zone.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Roco said:


> i dont understand people sticking up for him, ive been in love and got dumped and i didnt go shoot her and her new bf and kill him, and shoot a copper, guy was an idiot, think how much he just cost the taxpayers aswel coming out of your pocket, i wouldnt have wanted him to die i dont wish that on anyone but seriously why are people saying "oh she ****ed his head up"
> 
> stuff like that happens everyday you dont see every guy going out shooting people
> 
> *the fact he also had a daughter, he should of been thinking of her*


He was told he wouldn't be seeing his kid again......he had lost his business whilst he was in jail..and then she cut it off with him, telling him that a cop was now playing daddy to his daughter.....not an excuse for what he did...but i can see why he thought there was nothing left for him...just cause i can see WHY he thought that doesn't mean i'm sticking up for him or saying what he did was right!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> He was told he wouldn't be seeing his kid again......he had lost his business whilst he was in jail..and then she cut it off with him, telling him that a cop was now playing daddy to his daughter.....not an excuse for what he did...but i can see why he thought there was nothing left for him...just cause i can see WHY he thought that doesn't mean i'm sticking up for him or saying what he did was right!


I think his ex is gonna have a lot of soul searching to do regarding all this TBH.


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I think his ex is gonna have a lot of soul searching to do regarding all this TBH.


she prob couldt give a **** , her new boyfriend got a raw deal thats for sure . and as for cops they are a f ing joke , right under there noses for a week. and that women cop with big hair were did they drag her out of the seventies lol cops are a joke full stop we all know that, more worried about catching you doing 5 mile an hour over speed limit than catching burglars and so on:bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

arnienoonoo said:


> she prob couldt give a **** , her new boyfriend got a raw deal thats for sure . and as for cops they are a f ing joke , right under there noses for a week. and that women cop with big hair were did they drag her out of the seventies lol cops are a joke full stop we all know that, more worried about catching you doing 5 mile an hour over speed limit than catching burglars and so on:bounce:


Agree with most of your points but to torture the bloke over his kids is crossing the line.

Her new fella was very much a victim in this, but why tell him he was a copper ?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

They should have taken his leg off, making him fall and drop the gun, then tasered


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MillionG said:


> They should have taken his leg off, making him fall and drop the gun, then tasered


How ?

With a chain saw or something ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I aint sticking up for him here but i think the reason he snapped is all of the points mrs wee said but along with that he supposidly heard his ex and her new man talking about him and saying sh1t about him which probs really fvcked with his head (along with his "roid" rage  )


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 22, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> He was told he wouldn't be seeing his kid again......he had lost his business whilst he was in jail..and then she cut it off with him, telling him that a cop was now playing daddy to his daughter.....not an excuse for what he did...but i can see why he thought there was nothing left for him...just cause i can see WHY he thought that doesn't mean i'm sticking up for him or saying what he did was right!


he was in jail for abusing his child.he shouldnt of ever been able to see his kids again.child abusers dont have rights,they just need ending!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

chainsaw said:


> he was in jail for abusing his child.he shouldnt of ever been able to see his kids again.child abusers dont have rights,they just need ending!


and where did i say he SHOULD be seeing his kid?????

See thats the fkn problem, people don't actually read what you write here....they just jump in thinking they know what you mean...please try reading what i wrote.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chainsaw said:


> he was in jail for abusing his child.he shouldnt of ever been able to see his kids again.child abusers dont have rights,they just need ending!


Where has this been reported ?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Police (should) know better than to Tazer an armed person, the spasm can cause the fingers to curl and pull the trigger, it's well documented......you can't expect to shoot a copper and think you're not gonna get it, they have their own set of rules....


 agreed.ive got family in the police there a law into them self i wish moat would have took a few more out before he died lol..



Mrs Weeman said:


> He was told he wouldn't be seeing his kid again......he had lost his business whilst he was in jail..and then she cut it off with him, telling him that a cop was now playing daddy to his daughter.....not an excuse for what he did...but i can see why he thought there was nothing left for him...just cause i can see WHY he thought that doesn't mean i'm sticking up for him or saying what he did was right!


 all your points above would sent most ppl of there head lol, iam not agreeing with what he done but i feel a bit sorry for him coz i hate woman that use there kids as weapons against there ex partners.



ian-m said:


> i've got a 750,000 volt tazer my brother was laughing at me when he had a few pints described it as nipping him lol when i kept zapping him


 750,000 volts is more than the electric chair my friend iam sure your brother wouldnt feel a nipping sensation of you tazerd him with that much power lol.....the police tazers are only 50,000 volts.



chainsaw said:


> he was in jail for abusing his child.he shouldnt of ever been able to see his kids again.child abusers dont have rights,they just need ending!


 he was in jail for assult on a child not child abuse there is a differance, i could get done for assulting my child if i smacked it **** in public and some busy body rung the police, iam not deffending him at all but he was not a child abuser his mrs prob told the police he hit the kid to get him out her life, imo she played a big part in what happend to him by ****ing round with his head.


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 22, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> and where did i say he SHOULD be seeing his kid?????
> 
> See thats the fkn problem, people don't actually read what you write here....they just jump in thinking they know what you mean...please try reading what i wrote.....


wasnt having a go luv, just sick of people sticking up for a child abusing, woman beating murderer.(not saying u were,u wernt.but was just using ur post to prove a point) appologies :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

no probs...


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

The guy had issues, he shot three people, his actions were disproportionate to whatever offence he had experienced. He was jailed by the courts for assaulting his child. Another case more likely true than not was he left his little girl, at a bus stop in the pouring rain, in the middle of winter as punishment?!

Even if he had lost his business, he could have got another job. He could had have gone to court to try and gain some custody of his kid. These issues are what thousands of people go through in this country and they dont shoot three people as their response.

Guy was a mentally unstable murderer and im still stunned with people saying they had sympathy for him. RIP and all that but he chose his path.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chainsaw said:


> he was in jail for abusing his child.he shouldnt of ever been able to see his kids again.child abusers dont have rights,they just need ending!


You seem to have used the words "child abuser" very lightly here.

If he has touched a child inappropriately then YES he is a child abuser IF how ever he has smacked a child for being naughty etc then l am also a child abuser, as is my mother and father !

SO could you PLEASE clarify exactly the position.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pira said:


> The guy had issues, he shot three people, his actions were disproportionate to whatever offence he had experienced. He was jailed by the courts for abusing his child. Another case more likely true than not was he left his little girl, at a bus stop in the pouring rain, in the middle of winter as punishment?!
> 
> Even if he had lost his business, he could have got another job. He could had have gone to court to try and gain some custody of his kid. These issues are what thousands of people go through in this country and they dont shoot three people as their response.
> 
> Guy was a mentally unstable murderer and im still stunned with people saying they had sympathy for him. RIP and all that but he chose his path.


Whilst in no way am l condoning his actions re his daughter from what l can gather he had no real family upbringing, so probably had very little in the way of parenting skills.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> You seem to have used the words "child abuser" very lightly here.
> 
> If he has touched a child inappropriately then YES he is a child abuser IF how ever he has smacked a child for being naughty etc then l am also a child abuser, as is my mother and father !
> 
> SO could you PLEASE clarify exactly the position.


 this ^^^^^^plus he went to prison for a assult on a child (hitting) not abuse (touching).


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

This happened in the village where I used to live.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/berkshire/3700684.stm

You don't have to be "roid using ex-con" to do these things, I don't condone what either of them did, but betrayal, separation and lies, press buttons in all of us, some more then others, but these are powerful primordial emotions and who knows how any of us would react.


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 22, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> You seem to have used the words "child abuser" very lightly here.
> 
> If he has touched a child inappropriately then YES he is a child abuser IF how ever he has smacked a child for being naughty etc then l am also a child abuser, as is my mother and father !
> 
> SO could you PLEASE clarify exactly the position.


beatings apparently mate.the teachers said it had been goin on for a while, bruises, injuries etc.he was convicted of assaulting a nine year old, not a smack for being naughty every now and again.he also knocked his lady about too(who was only a teenager wen they met), this is all before he commited murder.hope he burns in hell!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just read that nelson and the bit i thinks shocking is the time they took to get to her, she called at 7.11 pm and they didnt go there till 1.53am?! Wtf, then this part

But Thames Valley Police superintendent Jim Trotman said: "I am confident that Thames Valley Police offered Julia Pemberton advice and support which we felt was appropriate at the time.

How was support and advice appropriate when she was saying to them on the phone that she is about to die? Idiot police, if they werent so stupid she would have been saved those 6/7 years ago


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Where has this been reported ?


There were a few different stories in the press...on the news it said his daughter had a mark on her back and it was seen by a teacher at school...it was after that that he supposedly threatened that every inaccurate story released would cause another victim of the public to be his target, how true any of that is we will never know.....



pira said:


> The guy had issues, he shot three people, his actions were disproportionate to whatever offence he had experienced. He was jailed by the courts for assaulting his child. Another case more likely true than not was he left his little girl, at a bus stop in the pouring rain, in the middle of winter as punishment?!
> 
> Even if he had lost his business, he could have got another job. He could had have gone to court to try and gain some custody of his kid. These issues are what thousands of people go through in this country and they dont shoot three people as their response.
> 
> Guy was a mentally unstable murderer and* im still stunned with people saying they had sympathy for him.* RIP and all that but he chose his path.


Its all well and good sitting at home seeing things from a rational point of view, haven't you ever just snapped? I know i have...i wasn't thinking clearly when i snapped, luckily i had Bri there to stop me being a total [email protected] and doing something i would regret. Again, that doesn't make what he did right, i did have sympathy for his situ, but have more for his kids who have to grow up with what he did..and for the copper (who got shot just because of his job, but that is a risk you run in that profession-again, not that its right...)and his family who are now sat at his hospital bed.

Why do people think that if you have sympathy with a situation that you are condoning it? Personally i think they should have shot on sight, not had half of the countries resources there, costing taxpayers huge amounts of money(which lets face it, right now we can't really afford !)


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Do you think he was tazered which in turn triggered the gun shot / suicide ?
> 
> I'm begining to wonder with the police being a bit coy over the situation.


Its possible, from what I have read the police did seem to have had enough of waiting and tried to surround him near the riverbed, if he was so set on killing himself why did he wait like 6hrs in this standoff to do it.

If you listen to the video of the last moment (





) , you seem to hear a shot then loud screaming sounds, did he die straight away or not?, also what seemed strange is they did not allow the paramedics on the scene till 25mins after he shot himself i cant understand that bit really even if he was dead there and then why 25min delay before they could even access the body.

I am not pro moat or pro police, its a sad story and a shame to see what seems to have been brewing for many years with this guy result in 2 deaths and people badly injured.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I really dont understand how much emotion, and conflict this Moat Character generates.

In my (perfectly balanced)view, a cold blooded, premeditated, child beating bully, is dead and can no longer pollute the gene pool of rational, civilised humans.

Personally, Im convinced that being named "Rauol Moat" was enough reason to not want to live.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Admittedly i have sympathy for him but end of the day if he werent dead he would eventually be walking the streets again, IF the police did decide to take things into their own hands and deal the punishment it was probably for the best in the long run.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Its all well and good sitting at home seeing things from a rational point of view, haven't you ever just snapped? I know i have...i wasn't thinking clearly when i snapped, luckily i had Bri there to stop me being a total [email protected] and doing something i would regret. Again, that doesn't make what he did right, i did have sympathy for his situ, but have more for his kids who have to grow up with what he did..and for the copper (who got shot just because of his job, but that is a risk you run in that profession-again, not that its right...)and his family who are now sat at his hospital bed.

Why do people think that if you have sympathy with a situation that you are condoning it? Personally i think they should have shot on sight, not had half of the countries resources there, costing taxpayers huge amounts of money(which lets face it, right now we can't really afford it!)


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 22, 2009)

essexboy said:


> I really dont understand how much emotion, and conflict this Moat Character generates.
> 
> In my (perfectly balanced)view, a cold blooded, premeditated, child beating bully, is dead and can no longer pollute the gene pool of rational, civilised humans.
> 
> Personally, Im convinced that being named "Rauol Moat" was enough reason to not want to live.


spot on! :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chainsaw said:


> beatings apparently mate.the teachers said it had been goin on for a while, bruises, injuries etc.he was convicted of assaulting a nine year old, not a smack for being naughty every now and again.he also knocked his lady about too(who was only a teenager wen they met), this is all before he commited murder.hope he burns in hell!


Again not condoning it but smacks of a man starved of love and with no parenting skills.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pira, all you had to do was think of your family....he had lost his...so then who should he think of?

The thing that stopped you doing something silly...was the very thing that drove him further, probably made it worse instead of better.....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Tazer wouldn't harm the alpha male. So if tis true then mr moat is clearly beta.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

With one man dead and two people seriously injured by moat I find the calls for sympathy with Moat on this thread bewildering .

The following is from the Inspector Gadget Blog

July 10, 2010 by inspectorgadget

Now that the incident in Northumbria is over, it is time to blame the police for everything to do with Moat. His upbringing, his drug use, his domestic violence, the rampage and finally, his death. Also, the police should have stopped him/found him/saved him/shot him, depending upon your point of view.

*What the police did do.*

We know that he was arrested 12 times. CPS charging standards ensured that he was only charged on 7 of those occasions, and smart-****d lawyers got him off on all but one of those charges.

Thanks to admissions in the two recent letters that he had been involved in drugs, shootings and violence, and to the various Stobbart family members being happy to repeat details of his offending, we can all see that he was guilty all along.

Hope the fees were worth it.

Child Protection officers working with Social Services *did* manage to get a conviction for assaulting a child, this was the reason for his few weeks spent in jail. They also managed to protect the children further with a care plan, regular reviews and a risk assessment which would have informed any future contact.

On one occasion, Moat convinced a jury (made up from members of the public) that his possession of a samurai sword and knuckledusters was legitimate, thus being acquitted of possessing weapons in public.

*What the police did not do.*

The police failed to provide Samantha, her new boyfriend, her nan, her step sister and various other members of the Tyneside tracksuited bling brigade with 24/7 armed police protection.

They failed to realise that of the ten thousand cons who threaten to "do someone" when they "get out" every year, Moat was the one who actually meant it. Ironically, this was probably based on a risk assessment informed by the fact that he only had one recent conviction for violence, which on Tyneside, is low.

The police failed to boot everyone out of their houses in Rothbury and carry out a Schindler's List style "clearance" of the town. Anyone every actually involved in a cordon and search operation, even a military op. during a war, will tell you that this is really the only way to guarantee finding a person. And even in the Ghettos people managed to stay hidden.

On her walkabout, the Chief failed to wear the hat, belt kit and stab vest she insists that her staff wear. OK, so that's not important, but it is an indication of the arrogance of senior officers.

*Please could everyone bare in mind PC Rathband has been left severely scarred and blind in both eyes.*

We received this view from a Northumbria colleague. I don't think the extent of his injuries has been released yet, but if this is true it is a huge tragedy.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

he shot a guy point blank in the face,maybe that guys got a family too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym-pig said:


> With one man dead and two people seriously injured by moat I find the calls for sympathy with Moat on this thread bewildering .
> 
> The following is from the Inspector Gadget Blog
> 
> ...


This is indeed tragic and enough reason for him being condemmed to hell.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Again not condoning it but smacks of a man starved of love and with no parenting skills.


If this is the case with everyone who is starved of love and parenting skills then

we better batten down the hatches as we're gonna have a few milllion more cases

like this over the coming years

Personally I just think he was a ginger, p1ss smelling cvnt (no offence to other

gingers) who should of been burnt at birth


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> If this is the case with everyone who is starved of love and parenting skills then
> 
> we better batten down the hatches as we're gonna have a few milllion more cases
> 
> ...


Just trying to make some sense of the sorry mess mate.

:beer:


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

sue smith ,this is her good side lol no wonder moat killed himself he couldn't face looking at her bonce when interviewed lol and what about that cop with the tazer pulling face lol:cool2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

arnienoonoo said:


> View attachment 42066
> 
> 
> sue smith ,this is her good side lol no wonder moat killed himself he couldn't face looking at her bonce when interviewed lol and what about that cop with the tazer pulling face lol:cool2:


She really does take ugly to a whole new level !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym-pig said:


> With one man dead and two people seriously injured by moat I find the calls for sympathy with Moat on this thread bewildering .
> 
> The following is from the Inspector Gadget Blog
> 
> ...





mal said:


> he shot a guy point blank in the face,maybe that guys got a family too.





tel3563 said:


> If this is the case with everyone who is starved of love and parenting skills then
> 
> we better batten down the hatches as we're gonna have a few milllion more cases
> 
> ...


exactly :thumbup1:


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

ste247 said:


> 750,000 volts is more than the electric chair my friend iam sure your brother wouldnt feel a nipping sensation of you tazerd him with that much power lol.....the police tazers are only 50,000 volts.


its not the voltage that matters, but the ampage, i had a 600,000 volt stun gun brought back from america, and to be honest it was crap, you could zap yourself with it, dont get me wrong, it gave you a kick, but nothing like you would expect, the police ones probably have more amps than the one i had


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> and where did i say he SHOULD be seeing his kid?????
> 
> See thats the fkn problem, *people don't actually read what you write *here....they just jump in thinking they know what you mean...please try reading what i wrote.....


More words of wisdom from Mrs Wee.

Even though people may not condone what Moat did, they should still try to understand him.

People are far more frail than is realized, especially boys with no fathers and no-one who cares about them.

More early perceptiveness and understanding, and the right words from the right people at the right time doubtless help stop his kind of trajectory.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> More words of wisdom from Mrs Wee.
> 
> Even though people may not condone what Moat did, they should still try to understand him.
> 
> ...


This was the point l was trying to make, thank you.

:thumbup1:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

that looney was a cowardly cnut. glad we dont have to spend money on the fool for 30 years inside.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> that looney was a cowardly cnut. glad we dont have to spend money on the fool for 30 years inside.


Don't think anyone is bigging him up mate or trying to justify what he did. I for one am merely trying to understand what broke the man.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Who cares - he got what he deserved.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe , old news mate imo ! I think the gazza was probaly worse then the tazza !


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

if i was in the same scenario as moet i'd shoot myself too! no way wd i consider doing the remainder of my life in jail


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

he clearly killed himself as he couldnt face another fishing trip with gazza on the Tyne!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

He done things he obviously shouldn't have, but I feel sorry for him & all the families involved. Police aren't telling the truth as usual. People are too quick to think they know everything, it's the same with everything else we see in the media.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just been thinking about the whole sorry affair - the guy was obviously dedicated and was a bb and by the looks of him not a bad one either - but he was also very messed up - its a shame what happened - he over reacted to things going on in his life - just the human condition - I feel really sorry for his family. It will be interesting to see what spin is put on all this by the authorities.


----------



## marlo (Dec 25, 2009)

Good riddance to this neanderthal. How dare he murder his ex's boyfriend. The woman is not his slave. If she moves on with another partner so should he. He is an embarrassment to real men. F*** him.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

marlo said:


> Good riddance to this neanderthal. How dare he murder his ex's boyfriend. The woman is not his slave. If she moves on with another partner so should he. He is an embarrassment to real men. F*** him.


WTF has that got to do with the thread?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> WTF has that got to do with the thread?


I BET HE JUST WANTED TO RANT:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Raoul just probably needed a big hug:cool:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Khaos said:


> I BET HE JUST WANTED TO RANT:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *Raoul just probably needed a big hug*


He surely did - of the right sort and from an early age...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He didn't look very big in the pictures I've seen of him, was he actually a steroid taking bodybuilder or is that just media sensationalism???


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Smitch said:


> He didn't look very big in the pictures I've seen of him, was he actually a steroid taking bodybuilder or is that just media sensationalism???


yup - although to be fair even the before pictures looked like he was holding so much water weight.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

i reckon they probably did tazer him. and rightly so. They'd been negotiating with him for hours by that point and you have to draw a line. I don't see the problem with it myself. the guy killed an innocent man, shot his girlfriend and tried to kill a cop by shooting him in the face. I think the police should've just taken him out earlier and save some time/money. And as for this independant inquiry into whether they Tazed I think its a complete wast of money and resources. not mention the cops that were involved if they haven't already been will probably be suspended until the outcome. At the end of the day by him being dead its saving the taxpayer hundreds of thousand of punds by not having to accomodate him in jail!!


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I try not to get involved in these debates, pure speculation.....!

Apart from the AFO's, Tac advisor, bronze commander and the negotiator present at the scene nobody will know what exactly happened until the IPCC publish there findings.

My own thoughts, the Police had there containment in place thus protecting the public (there number one priority) they where in it for the long haul, hence the six hour stand off.

It started to rain, Moat was tired and cold and he could not hack spending the next 50 years of his life in HMP so he shot himself.

Tazer was deployed.......i imagine this was AFTER Moat had shot himself as the officeers were approaching, those of you who know a little bit about gunshot trauma know that in some cases even head shots are not fatal, if Moat still had the gun in his hand and i was a AFO i would deploy Tazer for my own safety until the weapon had been removed as he had already killed one person and seriously injured two.......I would not take the chance.....!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

matt p said:


> I try not to get involved in these debates, pure speculation.....!
> 
> Apart from the AFO's, Tac advisor, bronze commander and the negotiator present at the scene nobody will know what exactly happened until the IPCC publish there findings.
> 
> ...


You can hear the squeal BEFORE the shot! Just go watch the news clips(i'm sure they will be all over youtube) and listen.... (The body lets out an involuntary squeal when tazer hits)... :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

asmustard said:


> he clearly killed himself as he couldnt face another fishing trip with gazza on the Tyne!


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Also, as i stated previously, i think they should have shot on sight instead of wasting all those expensive resources for 6 hours, he had already gone too far..but they didn't...and the sound was easily heard on the news, taken live as it happened....


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

lol people are rapping about him !!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

kingliam84 said:


> lol people are rapping about him !!!


Oh FFS!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> You can hear the squeal BEFORE the shot! Just go watch the news clips(i'm sure they will be all over youtube) and listen.... (The body lets out an involuntary squeal when tazer hits)... :whistling:


People who are also on the brink of blowing their own heads off will also often shout, squeal or scream in the split second before pulling the trigger.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> (The body lets out an involuntary squeal when tazer hits)... :whistling:


Not strictly true. Different people react in different ways, i've seen about 20 people Tazered and some squeal, some grunt and some are silent. Having said that you can hear a slight pop, before the apparent gunshot, which sounds like the Tazer being fired but the version i've seen doesn;t have much clarity so who knows.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Not strictly true. Different people react in different ways, i've seen about 20 people Tazered and some squeal, some grunt and some are silent. Having said that* you can hear a slight pop, before the apparent gunshot*, which sounds like the Tazer being fired but the version i've seen doesn;t have much clarity so who knows.


I also noted this on the live feed.....


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> I aint sticking up for him here but i think the reason he snapped is all of the points mrs wee said but along with that he supposidly heard his ex and her new man talking about him and saying sh1t about him which probs really fvcked with his head (along with his "roid" rage  )


He already planned to shoot them as he was armed whilst listenning...


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

kingliam84 said:


> lol people are rapping about him !!!


That's so embarrassing...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well well well...POLICE have admitted tazering Moat BEFORE he shot himself....nahnah nahnahnah...APOLOGISE FOR DOUBTING ME B!TCHES!!!!!!!!(apologies ONLY accepted in rep form:laugh: )


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Also...one of the tazers used hasn't been given clearance for use in the UK:eek:

Info just been released


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

what a surprise..........what a fukin stupid think to do, tazer some one with a loaded shotgun in their hands what a bunch of cuunts !!!!!!!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Apparently the tazer didn't penetrate his clothes so didn't get shocked, then he shouted "bastards" and blew his head off.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well....i thought they should have shot him right in the head BEFORE the six hours of resources were wasted...but only cause he had already gone too far....We don't have that kind of cash to waste and i think its wrong that they are willing to waste OUR money.....jmo, but i'm a harsh b1tch

If he had stolen a loaf of bread i would have been much more sympathetic to letting him live...maybe minus a hand or something:lol:


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

i think a good point to make in this thread is that nobody is condoning his actions but just kinda understanding how this combination of events in this man life have led to an early end to a number of peoples lives. i say RIP to all involved!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Well....i thought they should have shot him right in the head BEFORE the six hours of resources were wasted...jmo, but i'm a harsh b1tch...


Too harsh Mrs W.

So the police can waste huge resources on persecuting motorists and recreational drug users, and earning local brownie points, but not on a situation as serious as this..?

They need to get their prorities right.

Where justice is concerned costs should be irrelevant. It's one of the main reasons we agree to pay tax.

Bit succinct, but I expect you get my argument.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> i think a good point to make in this thread is that nobody is condoning his actions but just kinda understanding how this combination of events in this man life have led to an early end to a number of peoples lives. i say RIP to all involved!!


I can understand why he did it, I wasn't far from it this weekend.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

WRT said:


> I can understand why he did it, I wasn't far from it this weekend.


lol everyone would just laugh at you haaaa


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

No, i agree to pay tax to make the streets safer.....i have been in dangerous positions and the police are NO help what-so-ever...not until its too late and i would already have come to harm...

to have good education in schools...to have adequate healthcare etc..not so that someone, who i do realise had a bad upbringing, had a sh1t run of things, who i even sympathised with as i too have been at snapping point(and beyond)....can live a better life in or out of jail than i can afford for myself and my family.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

but aye, i'm the first to admit i am VERY black and white about alot of issues


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

NOW REP ME FOR BEING RIGHT!!!!!!(it doesn't happen often:lol: )


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Baz R said:


> lol everyone would just laugh at you haaaa


Haaa fvck off you faceless cvnt.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

No


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> No, i agree to pay tax to make the streets safer.....i have been in dangerous positions and the police are NO help what-so-ever...not until its too late and i would already have come to harm...
> 
> to have good education in schools...to have adequate healthcare etc..not so that someone, who i do realise had a bad upbringing, had a sh1t run of things, who i even sympathised with as i too have been at snapping point(and beyond)....can live a better life in or out of jail than i can afford for myself and my family.


Yes BUT no-one asks to be born; we have government and a judicial system imposed on us.

Since we are to be subject to these, the first overriding and priceless priority must be impartial justice. Lawmaking and policing then follow on from this and should reflect it, including making the streets safer.

Not that Moat seems actually to have been any real danger to the general public.

And those who don't care ever to have to deal directly with difficult cases like his had better not join the police.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Khaos said:


> Police (should) know better than to Tazer an armed person, the spasm can cause the fingers to curl and pull the trigger, it's well documented......you can't expect to shoot a copper and think you're not gonna get it, they have their own set of rules....


Nail on head.

Biggest set of corrupt, power abusing sh1tbags going. I bet a few of the bullying pricks will think twice now before picking on people who pay their wages. They do as they like with no recourse all day long.

Fair play to those who helped him out too, it's about time someone stood up to the cnuts.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Yes BUT no-one asks to be born; we have government and a judicial system imposed on us.
> 
> Since we are to be subject to these, the first overriding and priceless priority must be impartial justice. Lawmaking and policing then follow on from this and should reflect it, including making the streets safer.
> 
> ...


Last time i checked his ex and her new guy were part of the general public...but yes, i know where you are coming from...i'd still have shot him in the head on sight...and that is EXACTLY why i did not seek to join the police force:lol:

Also, i know several cops...and i have NEVER met such a bunch of crokked baskets in all me life:eek: It doesn't fill me with faith in their service, sorry, but that is my experiences so far...as for Moat, there was no denying that he killed the new b/f, shot the ex and shot the policeman in the face, thats a long time to be paying for his upkeep...and incase no one has noticed...the country HAS NO MONEY(although we will no doubt spend another fortune on the Moat incident)

I still have sympathies for the guy(as said previously,although more for his kids and the police guy) Everyone has a snapping point, that doesn't excuse his actions.....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Who cares, as long as the nutter is dead.
> 
> Now we just have to find his stash of roids.


 :lol: :lol: !!

have to agree, who cares hes dead and hes dead after shotting 3 people killing 1.

makes you wonder what if the SAS, who were believed to be included in the search for him, had found Moat first? Think they would have shot him twice on sight then went off for a cuppa tea :beer:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> :lol: :lol: !!
> 
> have to agree, who cares hes dead and hes dead after shotting 3 people killing 1.
> 
> makes you wonder what if the SAS, who were believed to be included in the search for him, had found Moat first? *Think they would have shot him twice on sight then went off for a cuppa tea* :beer:


yep - and the tea would of been boiled up in a kettle that ray mears had whittled out of raouls skull.

i think that was the real reason he gave up..... once you got ray mears on the case there is no escape.

:beer:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Clubber Lang said:


> :lol: :lol: !!
> 
> have to agree, who cares hes dead and hes dead after shotting 3 people killing 1.
> 
> makes you wonder what if the SAS, who were believed to be included in the search for him, had found Moat first? Think they would have shot him twice on sight then went off for a cuppa tea :beer:


Except they're not bullies like the police and wouldn't have bothered. Didn't the police do well hey, such a brave bunch with dozens of the [email protected] armed to the teeth against a bloke with no training with a shotgun, all because he stood up to one of their bully colleagues. I wonder how much taxpayers money they blew with their manpower, helicopters and fuking RAF Tornado. Nowhere near as much would have been spent if a sh1tty copper hadn't been shot.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Except they're not bullies like the police and wouldn't have bothered. Didn't the police do well hey, such a brave bunch with dozens of the [email protected] armed to the teeth against a bloke with no training with a shotgun, all because he stood up to one of their bully colleagues. I wonder how much taxpayers money they blew with their manpower, helicopters and fuking RAF Tornado. Nowhere near as much would have been spent if a sh1tty copper hadn't been shot.


ye all police are bullies, just like all welsh people shag sheep and all black people like to rap.  :thumbup1:

how do you know the cop that was shot was ****ty? serious question, iv not heard anything about how bad at his job he was...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Shady45 said:


> ye all police are bullies, just like all welsh people shag sheep and all black people like to rap.  :thumbup1:
> 
> how do you know the cop that was shot was ****ty? serious question, iv not heard anything about how bad at his job he was...


He was parked on a roundabout looking for motorists to pick on for having a brake light out or similar, probably while eating donuts and drinking coffee, meanwhile real crimes were being committed, but fvck that hard work, better to pick on motorists. But he had a surprise coming :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

When he shot one of 'their own' he was always going to die.

Just my opinion but the media frenzy surrounding it was absolutely shameful to watch


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> He was parked on a roundabout looking for motorists to pick on for having a brake light out or similar, probably while eating donuts and drinking coffee, meanwhile real crimes were being committed, but fvck that hard work, better to pick on motorists. But he had a surprise coming :thumbup1:


The bloke had ben shot in the face and blinded and you think that's a good thing...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> He was parked on a roundabout looking for motorists to pick on for having a brake light out or similar, probably while eating donuts and drinking coffee, meanwhile real crimes were being committed, but fvck that hard work, better to pick on motorists. But he had a surprise coming :thumbup1:


and you know he was not given that job to do? i guess next time he best not listen to his boss if that was the case.

I cant wait for the police to stop picking on us motorists anyway. id love for the roads to be full of speeding, un-insured drivers crashing into me, me crashing into cars because they have no break lights etc. I guess the right thing to do would be to randomly shoot them all, no doubt as they are in the police they deserve it, b^stards. Raoul Moat had the right idea, lets just kill police, simply because they are lazy bully police!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i was a bit gutted we didnt see some slow motion sniper rifle action... i wanted there to be a big gun battle in the end , roal stepping out of the woods wearing a long mac, sunglasses and blazing away with a sawn off shotgun in each hand like the terminator then see bullets fly into him in slow motion... but when he hits the floor the molten metal all joins up again and he's back on the rampage!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> a... id love for *the roads to be full of speeding, un-insured drivers *crashing into me, me crashing into cars because they have no break lights etc...


Well, surely you realize your wish has already come true!

Amazing how effective the police are at preventing crime, eh? 

And how effective at apprehending Mr Moat.

These despite the highest number of policemen per head of population ever, thousands of cars instead of boots and bicycles, and state of the art electronic equipment and communications...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Well, surely you realize your wish has already come true!
> 
> Amazing how effective the police are at preventing crime, eh?
> 
> ...


Effectiveness is questionable, but i know for a fact it would be worse if there was no fear of police catching you. i for one would not worry about insurance if i knew there was no chance of a police car stopping me, due to all the police being shot in the face.

So no, my wish has not come true really, and even if this was the case they still dont deserve to be shot for the occupation choice they made


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> I cant wait for the police to stop picking on us motorists anyway. id love for the roads to be full of speeding, un-insured drivers crashing into me, me crashing into cars because they have no break lights etc. I guess the right thing to do would be to randomly shoot them all, no doubt as they are in the police they deserve it, b^stards. Raoul Moat had the right idea, lets just kill police, simply because they are lazy bully police!
> 
> :thumbup1:


Agreed, it does make me laugh when people critisize the police when they are just enforcing the law. If you don't like the law of the land then move land, or more simply, stop breaking it!!

Going back to Roaul Moat, by him being dead its saved the country maybe a few million £'s that would have been spent housing him in jail. He murdered an innocent man, then tried to kill his ex, and tried to kill a cop. So what if the police fired a Tazer before he pulled the trigger, and so what if one of those Tazers were not cleared for UK use. The guy murderd someone in cold blood and attempted to murder two more in cold blood. He then openly threatend to kill more police, which includes the officers at the scene, which are all acts *AGAINST THE LAW*. So they were within their right to use force to apprehend him as he'd already threatened their lives. The inquest is a waste of money.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Well, surely you realize your wish has already come true!
> 
> Amazing how effective the police are at preventing crime, eh?
> 
> ...


... and to be entirely equitable, a SHED-load of red tape (boo, hiss...), regulation (kind of inevitable), accountabiliity (damn straight), and in modern times been run like a business (kinda mixed about that) as opposed to a service.

And I'm not a copper, never have been, never will be, not connected to any, nor have ever played on on TV...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

gemilky69 said:


> How ?
> 
> With a chain saw or something ?


Barrett 50cal sniper rifle? :tongue:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> Except they're not bullies like the police and wouldn't have bothered. Didn't the police do well hey, such a brave bunch with dozens of the [email protected] armed to the teeth against a bloke with no training with a shotgun, *all because he stood up to one of their bully colleagues*. I wonder how much taxpayers money they blew with their manpower, helicopters and fuking RAF Tornado. Nowhere near as much would have been spent if a sh1tty copper hadn't been shot.


Wasn't it because he shot him in the face? Oh after shooting two other people, killing one???



ba baracuss said:


> He was parked on a roundabout looking for motorists to pick on for having a brake light out or similar, probably while eating donuts and drinking coffee, meanwhile real crimes were being committed, but fvck that hard work, better to pick on motorists. But he had a surprise coming :thumbup1:


Is that thumbs up actually indicating you think this was a good thing??

SD


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

christ, id like to slap a few people on here for there views


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

sozzzzz


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

He might have been.

but in all honesty I think it was all the roids.

The roids made him go crazy

The roids made him go violent

The roids made him get a gun

The roids made him kill someone

The roids may have even tasered him !

and finally the roids pulled the trigger on him

FCUKIN ROIDS !!!

none of this would have happened if he was a natty


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

big pete said:


> christ, id like to slap a few people on here for there views


 :thumbup1:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Don't usually get drawn into this sort of thing but.....,
> 
> The only countries policing works is where they are bullies and they do command fear! An American friend laughed at our system of "stop or I will shout stop again" as he rightly said it has more meaning with a gun in your hand!
> 
> ...


nice post:beer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

bulkaholic said:


> Don't usually get drawn into this sort of thing but.....,
> 
> The only countries policing works is where they are bullies and they do command fear! An American friend laughed at our system of "stop or I will shout stop again" as he rightly said it has more meaning with a gun in your hand!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------

